# Cat pooping in neighbour's yard. HELP



## Naddy (Sep 29, 2017)

Hello there. I have a male cat who constantly poops at one of our neighbour's house a few houses down. I've read a few posts about this same problem about trying to "keep them in your own yard" but my cat is an outdoor cat. He can freely go where every he wants. Basically he only comes to us when he wants to feel loved and is hungry. My neighbour made a complaint to me and I felt super embarrased because there is nothing I can do. I'm not going to punish and keep my outdoor cat in a cage as a punishment. So is there any solution to this? Because what I hate the most is having beef with the people I've been living near with for years. 

Edit: My cat is un-neutered, but will be in a few days (from an appt I made a week ago)


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Provide a place in your yard for him to toilet. Keep him confined until he develops a habit of using it. You don't sound embarrassed, you sound defiant. Like you don't give a crap what your cat may be doing on other properties.


----------



## Naddy (Sep 29, 2017)

lorilu said:


> Provide a place in your yard for him to toilet. Keep him confined until he develops a habit of using it. You don't sound embarrassed, you sound defiant. Like you don't give a crap what your cat may be doing on other properties.


I understand what you mean and trust me we did train him. We even provide him a litter box. Since he's not neutered (because he's an outdoor cat) he doesnt come home for a few days, scouting for an area to be king. When he's home, he does go potty at the litterbox. It's just when he's not home. And it wasn't that i'm not uncooperative towards my neighbour, I did apologize and told them I'll try to find a solution. It's just I tried alot of methods but he just doesnt budge. Sorry if I sound ignorant/arrogant. I'm not from UK btw. So we don't technically have yards. He just have a patch of grass/some houses just cement that place off


----------



## Naddy (Sep 29, 2017)

lorilu said:


> Provide a place in your yard for him to toilet. Keep him confined until he develops a habit of using it. You don't sound embarrassed, you sound defiant. Like you don't give a crap what your cat may be doing on other properties.


Thank you btw! For your suggestion!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Naddy said:


> Since he's not neutered (because he's an outdoor cat) he doesnt come home for a few days, scouting for an area to be king.


I don't think the pooping is your only / main problem. How is it ok to let an unneutered cat out to randomly go round and mate with any females he can?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Naddy said:


> Since he's not neutered (because he's an outdoor cat)


What does being an outdoor cat have to do with being neutered? Please, have this cat neutered immediately. It's dreadfully irresponsible to let an intact cat roam at will.

Perhaps you didn't realize that? Not only is he out there fighting, spreading vile stink everywhere and impregnating females, he is at a very high risk for contracting illnesses (from fighting with other cats) and injury not just from fighting but from accidents (such as cars) as he runs blindly after a female, and roaming once too far and never returning.


----------



## Naddy (Sep 29, 2017)

lorilu said:


> What does being an outdoor cat have to do with being neutered? Please, have this cat neutered immediately. It's dreadfully irresponsible to let an intact cat roam at will.
> 
> Perhaps you didn't realize that? Not only is he out there fighting, spreading vile stink everywhere and impregnating females, he is at a very high risk for contracting illnesses (from fighting with other cats) and injury not just from fighting but from accidents (such as cars) as he runs blindly after a female, and roaming once too far and never returning.


He will be neutered.. We already have an appointment up..


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi there @Naddy  . It is instinctive for cats to toilet away from their homes, which is why you get a cat going into a neighbour's garden (or yard) to have a poo instead of doing it in their own garden.

By all means do as lorilu advises and make an outdoor latrine for your cat on your land, and he may use it if you make it attractive for him. You'd need to dig over a patch of soil so it is soft and easy for a cat to move with a paw. Remove the poop each day or two and bin it (as it takes about 6 months for cat poo to break down in the soil). If you leave the poop in the soil the latrine will soon be 'full' and the cat, being a very hygienic animal, will go elsewhere. You will also need to keep digging over the soil to keep it loose.

Bear in mind that as you have no fences on your boundaries the local cats may come along and use your cat latrine, and that might put off your own cat from using it. But it's worth a try, and at least your neighbour will see you have done something to help reduce the problem.

Once your cat is neutered he will start to stay nearer home, and hopefully you will be allowing him indoors. At that stage you can provide him with a couple of indoor litter boxes and he may decide to use those instead of going outside. That way you will keep your neighbours happy.

But your cat will have to decide for himself. All you can do is offer the litter boxes (and the latrine) and see if he would like to use them.

Good luck


----------



## Naddy (Sep 29, 2017)

chillminx said:


> Hi there @Naddy  . It is instinctive for cats to toilet away from their homes, which is why you get a cat going into a neighbour's garden (or yard) to have a poo instead of doing it in their own garden.
> 
> By all means do as lorilu advises and make an outdoor latrine for your cat on your land, and he may use it if you make it attractive for him. You'd need to dig over a patch of soil so it is soft and easy for a cat to move with a paw. Remove the poop each day or two and bin it (as it takes about 6 months for cat poo to break down in the soil). If you leave the poop in the soil the latrine will soon be 'full' and the cat, being a very hygienic animal, will go elsewhere. You will also need to keep digging over the soil to keep it loose.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! And thank you lorilu! I shall do as you say  Thank you again so much


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

This is what happens when you allow unneutered cats out - warning graphic pics.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/411984892534805/


----------



## mewtoo (Aug 31, 2017)

See how it goes after neutering, but people have a right to not have your cat pooing on their property if they wish, so the solution if such a thing carries on would be to keep him in your own garden.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

mewtoo said:


> See how it goes after neutering, but people have a right to not have your cat pooing on their property if they wish, so the solution if such a thing carries on would be to keep him in your own garden.


Are you going to try to get another thread on the subject closed?


----------



## mewtoo (Aug 31, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Are you going to try to get another thread on the subject closed?


It wasn't me who called for the thread to be closed. It was this person: https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...own-back-garden.457302/page-7#post-1064990712

:Spitoutdummy


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

mewtoo said:


> It wasn't me who called for the thread to be closed. It was this person: https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...own-back-garden.457302/page-7#post-1064990712
> 
> :Spitoutdummy


I know that, but you are just going to start up the same argument on a thread that hasn't been commented on since last Friday.


----------



## mewtoo (Aug 31, 2017)

MilleD said:


> I know that, but you are just going to start up the same argument on a thread that hasn't been commented on since last Friday.


I'm doing nothing of the sort. I am pointing out the fact that people have the right to not have their gardens pooed on by other people's pets.

Now, if someone were to have a problem with the statement of a fact, would it be the fault of the person who states that fact, or the person whose poor ickle feelings were hurt by the statement of that fact?

The question asked by the OP was "So is there any solution to this?"
My answer of "See how it goes after neutering, but people have a right to not have your cat pooing on their property if they wish, so the solution if such a thing carries on would be to keep him in your own garden" is a possible solution which was asked for.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

mewtoo said:


> See how it goes after neutering, but people have a right to not have your cat pooing on their property if they wish, so the solution if such a thing carries on would be to keep him in your own garden.


The OP has already explained he is not from the UK and doesn't have a garden (or yard) as such, just a patch of land, i.e. not possible to fence it in.

A more imaginative solution, appropriate for his specific circumstances, would no doubt be appreciated by the OP.


----------



## mewtoo (Aug 31, 2017)

Ah, the solution then, if an outdoor enclosure is not possible (it probably is), would be to see if neutering solves the problem but if not, then either keep as a house cat, or if that doesn't work then see if there is a way stop the neighbour from minding that his land gets popped on, or if that doesn't work, then re-homing to a place more suitable.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

mewtoo said:


> re-homing to a place more suitable.


What a lovely piece of sympathetic advice.


----------



## mewtoo (Aug 31, 2017)

MilleD said:


> What a lovely piece of sympathetic advice.


Keeping a cat is a privilege, not a right. It can only be done if the cat's needs can be met, as well as proper respect shown for the rights of other people to peacefully enjoy their property.

Hopefully in this case, either an outdoor enclosure, or a way to stop the neighbour from minding about his property being pooped on, would work.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

mewtoo said:


> *a way to stop the neighbour from minding about his property being pooped on *


Good suggestion - well said!


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't think people exactly have a "right" to not have animals using their garden to toilet on. I mean if you have outside space you kind of take the risk that animals will use it that way, wild animals but also pets. It's different with a dog but cats in law are seen as their own agents. The neighbour has a right to use cat defence mechanisms or cat proof their garden and the right to ask the cat owner if anything can be done but that's really as far as any "rights" go. Not trying to pick a fight at all, just my perspective on it.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Well said @ribbon. That is the logical way to look at things.


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

I thought cat's dug holes and burried there poop?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Andrea77 said:


> I thought cat's dug holes and burried there poop?


No, not all cats do that. Some cats bury it sometimes, some cats bury it all the time, some cats never bury it.

If they intend their poop to be for display purposes (to other cats) it is called "middening" and they don't bury it.

Even if they are not "middening" as such but just straighforward defecating, it can depend on how hard the ground is as to whether they can dig a hole and bury it.

Our domestic cats' ancestors were desert dwellers and they would have had loose sandy soil to dig in to poop, which would have been easy for their paws to scrape. Soil in a garden in a dry spell, is rock hard, impossible for a cat to dig a hole. In a wet spell it may be too muddy and heavy for their paws to move it, unless it is very sandy soil.


----------

